# Toro 521 with 3 hp??? Maybe??



## Swortman35 (Dec 5, 2020)

Anyone think a brand new techumseh H30 could run a toro 521 and be productive in new England winter? I'm looking at the beautiful engine and beautiful toro 521 and I'm thinking I want to do it but I also don't want to do the work if it won't have the muscle.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

a harbor tools 6.5 hp predator would do way better up there .


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Predator would be the way to go. Make it a 6.521 and some rubber on the impeller would be a nifty machine.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Toro built those machines with a 3.5 Tecumseh so you might be able to use the machine in light to medium conditions. It isn't likely to be a real fireball.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

In my opinion 3 horsepower will be underpowered. 

tx


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Get a used 5hp tecumseh snow engine or a bit larger. If you go too large you may have trouble getting everything to fit. it can get complicated trying to fit shafts and belts to the pulley sizes you want. Some have suggested a Preditor. Not a bad choice but keep in mind it is not a snow engine. You will have to rejet the carb to cold weather and should protect the linkages from snow and icing up. There are threads here on how to do it. It is a good choice if you are up to the extra work. it is not as simple as plug and play.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Some have suggested a Preditor. Not a bad choice but keep in mind it is not a snow engine. You will have to rejet the carb to cold weather and should protect the linkages from snow and icing up. There are threads here on how to do it. It is a good choice if you are up to the extra work. it is not as simple as plug and play.


, 
While it certainly may be necessary to perform some or all of those mods, I have 3 predator powered machines and did not have to do any of the modifications you suggest. Didn't even remove the air filter foam. I am at 1380 ft elevation.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

212cc Predator . . . for $100 ish at Harbor Freight










It will turn the 521 into an awesome machine. 😀


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Agree ... I put the 212cc on an older Ariens ... in CT .. no problem running it in snow conditions here, and operates more like a 7-8 HP in my opinion. One of the best 100.00 I ever spent.


----------



## Spring1898 (Jan 1, 2013)

The 521 is a great machine from what I hear. A great engine makes it better.
the Predator 212 (or other variations therein) is almost overkill for the platform. Which is why I want one...

I agree that a 3hp tecumseh is not going to cut it. A 5hp Tecumseh on a 22" MTD is underpowered.


----------

